# public primary school, help please!



## TKmanchu (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi guys

I need some advise please.

Recently relocated to Roma. Need to put kid in public primary school. Inquired at one school and was told both public schools were full with 7 people waiting list. Lady suggested a private school. But she also said that we should register as something like (according to my understanding) 'foreigners with educational need with special circumstance' after she had learnt our situation. I am a working (will start to work when 2nd kid turns 6-M) mother of two, one 6-yr-old and one 3-M-old. Husband works full time in another country. She hinted that if the government felt sympathy for us they may push our case ahead.

Question 1 does any one know where we should go register for this 'foreigners with educational need?' I mean, why not if there is a slim chance and this would spare our kid of the pain of leaving school and friends one year later.

We could consider the private school for a year and get on the waiting list, but it is a religious school and has compulsive religious studies in curriculum. We have no religion ourselves except we believe in freedom and manpower.

Question 2 Is it possible to not take the religious studies? No offense, just it is of no interest to us.
Question 3 If we change to the public school after one year, can she start at year 2? I imagine she would have to pass some test.

Thanks in advance if someone could share some insight on these.

ciao


----------

